# Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades Outing



## Matt Schalk

Scott - Got something to heat your dishes - I'll sell you my old single burner Coleman stove that runs on Coleman fuel/ white gas - get ahold of me if you're interested (it's in Muskegon). I've also got a couple Coleman fuel lanterns and a catalytic heater that I'm looking to part with.

I'm gonna try to make it if possible.

Hey Tom - can you ask Ellenwood if we can fish off their docks if the ice is open in the trough?? ... LOL


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Ahh Matt, Do you want me to ask if we can use their club house too? It has a nice view and bar.


----------



## Sailor

Why don't we just grill burgers, brats and dogs in the park (while watching for flags)?


----------



## Whit1

Sailor,
That is also an idea that needs to be explored. These outing things evolve as they go along and a typical MS affair is fraought with food.  :lol: 

How about it guys, any interest in doing brats, burgers, hot dogs on grills, either on the ice or in the park. If we could bring some smaller grills out onto the ice and do them there that would work. There seems to be a lot of interest in this thing and we'll need some room.

By the way, Tom (Hamilton Reef) can you keep us posted as to the ice conditions? It looks like we're going to have a mild winter.


----------



## skamaniac

Small portable gas grills work great for brats and the like. Another alternative is the small cheapy charcoal grills that you can pick up for around $5.00. They last a few trips or just pitch 'em in the trash when your through. They're small and light weight but large enough to cook a dozen hot dogs.



Mike


----------



## Matt Schalk

If I am able to attend, I'll bring along my small portable propane grill also ... my sled just keeps getting heavier and heavier ...

Tom - well ... if you ARE gonna ask Ellenwood ... :evil:


----------



## hypox

Sounds like fun. Something I've wanted to do for several years. I'm definatly interested!


----------



## dinoday

I've cleared it with the boss and I'll be there barring any blizzards  Wife is out,but a new member to the site flyguy29 is probably in.Let me know if there's a particular hotel guys will be at,not sure where I'll stay yet,but thanks for the info.I can't wait!


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Montague Masonic Lodge

We now have a warm option to the outing with access to the Montague Masonic Lodge. The Hamiltons are willing to play host, reserve the lodge, put on a breakfast, maintain a warm building refuge for the day, and provide a place for afternoon social meeting with food before your ride home. 

The lodge is a mile from the lake and I will provide a map later. We can have breakfast available for time period to allow early and late arrivals. This is a place to change clothes and take a break from the weather during the day as needed. We can have a social time in the later afternoon, some food, and be more comfortable for the ride home. You can still have your food items on the lake if you wish, but this option covers potential bad weather. The lodge is a nonalcoholic facility, but you can work around that on the lake. Note that this is just an option that needs your approval before we proceed.


----------



## Whit1

I think this is a great idea. Tom (HR) called earlier today and we talked about it. breakfast time would be up to you guys, but proabably between 7-10AM. There would be a small charge for the lodge and of course we help pay for the food.

Tom was discussing the menu and his wife's cooking ability. He doesn't know this, but I'm comin' down tomorrow morning for breakfast!!!!!.........:lol:  

The availability of an afternoon retreat would be a valuable asset to the outing.

Post in this thread what you think about this.


----------



## Sailor

No doubt about it! Tom and Whit are a couple of princes! This is going to be a great outing (if the weather will cooperate)!


----------



## Steve

Scanning the calendar and upcoming events and it still looks like this one might be a possibility for me and the boys.


----------



## Hunter333

Just read this thread..... Oh sure, an ice outing right out my backdoor and I will be in Missouri chasin some geese that weekend!!! Ah well, if the trip doesnt work I will be there with you all!!


----------



## Bluegill Bob

Just purchased a slammer tip-up at Hesperia Sport Shop for $38 + tax. How heavy of a rod do I use? I have 5ft, 7ft & 10ft ultra lites. Are they OK or do I need stuffer rods?


----------



## Whit1

I've only used slammers a few times, but I suspect those rods would do well.


----------



## Hunter333

As of now it looks like fishing that weekend will be my thing! It may all change but for now I will continue to check out this thread......


----------



## Whit1

*As Hamilton Reef Mentions!*


Guys,
Concerning the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Outing, Hamilton Reef/Tom and his wife have offered to get the Masonic Lodge in Montague for our use that day. They will prepare a breakfast for us at the lodge and we can use the lodge as a "retreat" during the day should the need arise.

We could also gather back at the lodge after we were done fishing to get a bite to eat, review the day, reflect, etc.

The lodge would cost us $50 (*total, not per person*) for the day and we would, of course reimburse HR and his wife for their food costs.

We need to know what you think so please post it in that thread, yes or no on the breakfast for sure and what you think about getting together afterwards. There is no alcohol allowed in the lodge.
Regards,
Whit/Milt


----------



## Splitshot

Great idea! I'll pitch in!


----------



## catfishhoge

I will give a little!

Rick


----------



## bluedevil

I my self am pretty neutral on this. If the group decides to do it I have no problem pitching in cost/help.


----------



## trouttime

Amos, I agree HR you are the man thanks for the help on this, I will go up Friday afternoon ( incase of weather) long drive if there are bad road conditions too make it for breakfast  . I will be in for a Friday M&G, but I do have the entire weekend cleared with "The Warden" so I could do the Saturday as well, let me know I will make reservations first of the week.


Amos said:


> Nice going HR.
> I am not sure whether Fri night or Sat makes the most sense.
> Are most people staying over Fri night or Sat, or both?
> I will probably only do one or the other.


----------



## Whit1

*Updated List of Attendees!*

*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest* (alphabetical order)
Amos (breakfast...Yes)
Bluedevil (breakfast...yes)
Bluegill Bob (breakfast...yes)
Bolodunn
Catfishhoge (breakfast...yes)
Dinoday (breakfast...yes)
DonP
Duckman1 + #1Duck
Flydunker
Flyguy
Gilly
GVSUKUSH (breakfast...yes)
Hamilton Reef (breakfast...I bet that's a "yes"....:lol: 
Hunter333 (breakfast...yes)
Huntingfool43...definite maybe!!
Hypox?
J-Rod +Brother (breakfast...yes)
Karl.dykema (breakfast...yes)
Matt Schalk
Mitch
Plugger
Polarbear
Quest32
Quix20
Ralph Smith (2 for breakfast)
Rat Fink
Sailor (breakfast...yes)
Severus
Sixshooter + his girlfriend (breakfast....yes)
Skamaniac (breakfast...yes)
Spanky (breakfast...yes)
Splitshot (breakfast....yes)
Steinfishski (breakast...yes)
Steve (breakfast....yes)
Stinger
Toto (breakfast...yes)
Trouttime (breakfast...yes)
WDGibby (breakfast...yes....just stopping by to say "Hello"
Whit (breakfast...yes)


----------



## WDGibby

HR I will plan on stopping in for breakfast and say hello. Sounds like it going to be a great turn out. 

WDGibby


----------



## Splitshot

Whit,

You can post directions to the place we are to meet, but if you can provide the GPS coordinates it will make my day. Perhaps for the area we will be fishing too.


----------



## Whit1

Ray,
HR/Tom is going to post directions and your idea of using GPS coordinates is great.

What's this I hear about your son losing a large, somewhat unexpected fish in the Big M a last weekend? I've been fooling around fishing for them a bit lately, with no success, but I know they're there.


----------



## karl.d

Count me in for this event, and breakfast too. I'll be riding up with Stein.

This should be fun!!


----------



## Splitshot

Whit,

It was about a 12 pounder. I am sure there are many more already in the river. Fish wood in slow deep water. This fish hit a wiggler. I'd try minnows starting with small ones and then keep changing to a bigger one until you find the size they want.

They will hit plugs too and I bet a crawler will work. Let me know how you do.


----------



## Whit1

I've been doing the minnow thing with floating jigheads, but have only had the minnow come back cut in 1/2 a couple of times, much like a smelt will take a minnow and your reel up a 1/2 minnow. I've been using bass size minnows and I think I need to go smaller.

The crawler idea sounds like a winner. Like you, I'm an ol' crawler guy!!!  :lol:


----------



## J - Rod

If the ice will hold 2 more people, count my brother and I in....for breakfast too. Was there a time set as to when breakfast is being served? Hopefully it's not too cold, or I'll have to break out my pink roofed corrugated shanty. :lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef

I'll take a stab at directions to the Montague Masonic Lodge. Let us start at the White River bridge at mouth of the White River. Driving into city Montague there is one stoplight. Proceed West through the stoplight up the steep hill which is Dowling Street. Follow Dowling Street West (about a mile) through Montague to city limit at corner of Dowling Street and Whitbeck Road. The Masonic Lodge is on the SW corner. I will have a sign out on the corner.

Note: Dowling Street is a local 25 mph speed trap for unsuspecting tourist!

GPS reading off my topo map.
043-25.1273N , 086-22.5682W 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...g+Street&city=Montague&state=MI&zipcode=49437


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Hmm, try moving the map to right.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...g+Street&city=Montague&state=MI&zipcode=49437


----------



## Duckman1

I hope we can still get in on the fun. #1 duck and I will be driving from Saginaw that morning so we''ll get breakfast on the way. Do you have any idea of how long a drive this is? 
See ya there!

Thanks


----------



## quest32a

Alright, here are my plans... if anyone wants to join me shoot me a pm. I plan on arriving Fri morning and fishing one of the rivers in the area. If it is open i will probably fish the White up near Hesperia. I will have some extra river gear (rod and reel, and terminal tackle)and can bring extra waders too if anyone wants to fish the river and lacks the equipment. 

I plan on staying until at least Sunday night, but am not working until Tuesday. So if anyone wants to do any fishing Sunday or Monday let me know. I also will bring my float boat if anyone is interested in doing a float.


----------



## Whit1

Duckman1 said:


> Do you have any idea of how long a drive this is?
> See ya there! Thanks


 
I would suspect that it'll take you about 2 and 1/2 hrs if the roads are decent snowwise. Very little of the driving will be on limited access highways. A suggested route might be: M46 west to US131. From there it is a crap shoot whether you go south on US131 to M82 and then work your way west or go further south on US131 to M46 which will take you to Muskegon from whence you go north on US31 to the Whitehall exit or a bit further north (crossing the White R.) to the Montague exit.


----------



## Whit1

Guys and Gals...just in case there are some of the x chromosome members planning on attending,

Be sure to check out the updated list of whose coming and especially for breakfast. Let me know via PM if I have it right so far.


----------



## huntingfool43

Duckman1

Acorrding to Yahoo MAp it's 198.2 miles. Better figure on 3.5 to 4 hour drive depending on the roads.


----------



## Whit1

It depends on how you go. Map quest/trip maker programs don't always route through the shortest distance, but rather main highways, ie interstates or US Routes. You need to look at the routing. From the intersection of I-75 and M46 and going west on M46 to US131 and thence south to M46 and west to Muskegon and then north again on US31 it'll be about 150 miles or so to Whitehall. That will mean closer to three hours on snowless roads....depending of course on how much petal ya put to the metal.

The Yahoo routing takes you from Saginaw south to Flint, west to Lansing and then NW to Grand Rapids and Muskegon and then north to Whitehall. Distance wise this is longer, but then again, the roads are all four lane, divided, limited access.

Take a look at a state roadmap and see what routing fits your needs.


----------



## Duckman1

It shouldn't be to bad of a run. I have been to Muskegon many times, just never up near the White river area

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Whit1

Here is a map, supplied by HR that will give directions to the Masonic Lodge in Montague.


----------



## Sixshooter

Duckman1 said:


> I hope we can still get in on the fun. #1 duck and I will be driving from Saginaw that morning so we''ll get breakfast on the way. Do you have any idea of how long a drive this is?
> See ya there!
> 
> Thanks


Scott,

I grew up in Montague and have been to through Sag a few times. I would sugest taking M-46 all the way across to US-31 North to the Colby Street Exit. Turn right and head towards the lake.You will go through two lights out there by the McDonalds and A&W. Continue following that road around and you will encounter another light in downtown Whitehall by Pitkins Drugs and a little Ceasars pizza. And in front of you, you will see Big John's Pizza and a hair pin 90 degree turn in the road. Just after the curve you will see a road and Napa Auto Parts. that is where is appears everybody will be parking to fish. To get to the Lodge though stay on the main road and you will cross the bridge of the white river and then follow that road through the light but remember it is 25mph speed limit there and both teh whitehall and montague police are VERY bored and love to give speeding tickets. So mind your speed. Follow Dowling Ave up the big hill down to Whitbeck and there you have it.

And for those of you that might get their late and can't find parking on the whitehall side. What you can do is instead of turning by the napa auto parts store continue across the river into montague. At the light turn left and follow that road around. You will eventually end up at the Montague Boat Launch. And you can park down there. it is in the same general location just on the other side of the lake.

Oh and figure a good 3 hour drive across taking M-46.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Breakfast 6:30AM
Panckes (regular and blueberry)
cheese potatoes
scrambled eggs
sausages
bacon
coffee (regular & decaf)
hot chocolate
orange juice

Afternoon 3:00PM
hot dogs
potato chips
baked beans
cookies (Jan's homebaked choc-chip & ranger)
coffee (regular & decaf)
hot chocolate


----------



## Kevin

HR, if you would like, I could bring up some Brats and some Polish, to throw a mix in with the hotdogs.

- Appreciate you and your wife being so hospitable.


----------



## Spanky

Holy cow, we are gonna need 15 inches of ice to hold us all up out there!Yes Whit, count me in for breakfast. I don't know how much fishing I am gonna do with a menu like that!  I would also be able to give HR a hand with the prep or clean up. I will get on the ice, just don't know what time. I just don't do well outside of a boat! :lol: Just won't be quite right without the bilge kickin in every 15 minutes! Looks like a good batch of folks commin up.


----------



## Whit1

Again, take a look at the list of attendees found on pagees 1, 4, and 6 of this thread. Is it correct? If not, let me know either in here or via a PM.

Spanky,
In regards to the ice holding all of us I'm gonna send a Quickie Weight Watchers Diet Plan to everyone who is coming, just a part of the service we provide...:lol:


----------



## STEELHEAD

Count me and Vmaxbel in also. We will be getting there Friday night. Hope to have a few adult drinks Friday night. :corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## Whit1

Steelhead,
I put you both down for breakfast as well. Is that okay?


----------



## Whit1

*Updated List of Attendees!*
*1-16-05*
*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest* (alphabetical order)
2PawsRiver (breakfast...yes)
Amos (breakfast...yes)
Bluedevil (breakfast...yes)
Bluegill Bob (breakfast...yes)
Bolodunn
Catfishhoge (breakfast...yes)
Dinoday (breakfast...yes)
DonP
Duckman1 + #1Duck (breakfast...no)
Flydunker
Flyfisher (breakfast...yes)
Flyguy
Gilly
GVSUKUSH (breakfast...yes)
Hamilton Reef (breakfast...I bet that's a "yes"....:lol: 
Hunter333 (breakfast...yes)
Huntingfool43...definite maybe!!
Hypox?
J-Rod +Brother (breakfast...yes)
Karl.dykema (breakfast...yes)
Matt Schalk
Mitch
Plugger
Polarbear
Quest32
Quix20
Ralph Smith (2 for breakfast)
Rat Fink
Sailor (breakfast...yes)
Severus
Sixshooter + Beverly (breakfast....yes)
Skamaniac (breakfast...yes)
Spanky (breakfast...yes)
Splitshot (breakfast....yes)
Steelhead (breakfast...yes)
Steinfishski (breakast...yes)
Steve (breakfast....yes)
Stinger
Toto (breakfast...yes)
Trouttime (breakfast...yes)
Vmaxbel (breakfast...yes)
WDGibby (breakfast...yes....just stopping by to say "Hello"
Whit (breakfast...yes)
__________________
Whit1


----------



## STEELHEAD

Yeah, I forgot to mention that. Now I just need to get those slammers set-up.


----------



## dinoday

As many people as we have coming we could put a hurtin' on the steelhead population if we all had a good day :lol: This is going to be fun


----------



## BIG TIM

sounds like a good time.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I will be there for the fishing and breakfast. Without having to read too much has anybody determined where some slammers are located.?


----------



## Matt Schalk

Here's White Lake and Charlie, the grumpy old coot himself (and the front of his truck). He cussed me out earlier this day (Tuesday, 1/11) when I stopped by as he was loading up to go out. I stopped by later when he was on the ice to snap a couple pics of the conditions. A spud fight would have probably broken out if I tried to take his picture up close (might have broke my camera taking his picture too).










The river current is pretty evident in the pics and it's bad ice past where Charlie was at. Probably wasn't too good of ice where he was at either.










BTW - a little Slammer history - I checked out the contraptions Charlie's using nowadays. He went from the copies of my old NMP design to what we call "Spoolers" nowadays (you can get spooled without it going off 'cause the fish has to pull the rod down and off what they use for a release). He made copies of my "no-moving-parts" devices the first time we ran into each other on White Lake back in the early '90's and used them the next day - he basically put arms on them now.

I held off using Slammer Tip-Ups or any other prototype around him for two years. He'll probably tell you he either invented them or has been using them for 40 years. He used stick tip-ups until he met me. A good rule of thumb for Charlie - don't beleive HALF of ANYTHING he swears at you. And cover the kids' ears when he's around.


----------



## Sixshooter

I can attest to Charlie fishing tipups in the early mid nineties. When I lived in Montague going to high school I would always see him down fishing the Narrows with a bunch of us other regulars. 

Then he disapeared for a while and then I seen him fishing off the Montauge boat launch one day when I was taking a ride.

I guess I'm suprised that guy is still at it. He looked about 90 years old back then.:yikes:


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Amos, We can include brats and some polish with the hot dogs. They are all simple to heat up. Hunter 333, yes Jan is checking out biscuits and gravy. Note that the suggested menu is flexible. Also, the start time for breakfast can be at 6:00 AM. The boss lady in the kitchen is not that hard to work with. Jan and I will have access to the lodge the day before to do some of the setup. That will be a great help.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Many of you are anxious to get out fishing at daylight. This is for locating spots for the holes, but do not be discouraged if you come later in the morning. The steelhead are noted for biting mid day if the water can warm up a degree or two. The other M-S members will be rotating their holes.

There is one local violator JK that is well known for setting rods over 6-8 holes (fishing just two holes if he knows the CO is around). He likes to claim many empty holes to keep tourist out of the area. This is done by having rods bent over pretending to be fishing. Feel free to drop your line in any hole not fully legally occupied and tell JK to hike back to his own area. Sometimes JK will be fishing 6 holes claiming that his (invisible) partners are back at the vehicle. In that case we'll designate Matt to go remove JK's butt. :evil:


----------



## stinger63

Has the date been set yet as to when this outing will take place?I definately would like to make it along with taking the Mrs.
Aaron


----------



## Whit1

February 19th!! 

There is a lot of info given by Hamilton Reef, periodic updates as to whose coming for the breakfast that is being put on, a map to the Masonic Lodge where the breakfast and post fishing repast will be held, and other info.


----------



## Hunter333

HR, that JK sounds like a real wiener, I mean winner!! NOT!! I believe that the 19th is free fishing weekend so he may have a lot of work on his hands keeping out the tourists!!


----------



## bluedevil

Hamilton Reef said:


> The other M-S members will be rotating their holes.


:yikes: :yikes: Maybe I dont want to go to this outing!!!:lol: 

Just kidding. Sorry HR just could'nt resist.


----------



## stinger63

Are alot of the members that are showing up going to be there the night before?If so where is everyone going to be staying.This is about a 4hour drive for me.


----------



## Steven Arend

Thanks Kurt.

Looking Forward to see everyone and meeting all the new faces.

Steve.


----------



## Hunter333

Please note: when you are heading west on the main road, it will curve to the north as you see Pinheads to the south. You cannot take the road that you are on directly to the restaurant, you have to follow the road as it curves north, go one block then turn west and follow the road around to the restaurant. It will be obvious when you get there......


----------



## trouttime

Hunter333 said:


> I hope that the ice can hold us all!!:lol:


I was thinking the same thing, it is quite the large group. I better go on a diet and shed a few pounds before the event. Maybe Helium should be the main course for breakfast.  :lol: If extra help is needed to help prepare breakfast for an Army just say the word I will help in any way I can!!


----------



## Whit1

Duckman1 said:


> You can pick up colored flags that are already mounted to a stick. These are the type you see used when gas and electrical lines are marked before digging.
> 
> I think they are available at Lowes or Home Depot. The members could just stick them in the snow or ice by where they are fishing. Just don't get red as this will look like tip-up flags going off everywhere! :lol:


 
I think this is a great idea, despite one member's derogatory comment about the eyesight of the more chronologically gifted members not allowing them to see the flags. Does anyone have a source for these......for free? If so can you bring along 50+ so we can give them to the members.

Trust me, it will really help us out in finding each other. This is a large group to be spread out on the ice, even if we are going to be concentrated between Whitehall and Montague. Being able to easily ID a member as we approach will help us meet and get to know each other without the need for, "Pardon me, are you a member of Michigan-Sportsman.com?"


----------



## trouttime

Whit1 said:


> I think this is a great idea, despite one member's derogatory comment about the eyesight of the more chronologically gifted members not allowing them to see the flags. Does anyone have a source for these......for free? If so can you bring along 50+ so we can give them to the members.
> 
> Trust me, it will really help us out in finding each other. This is a large group to be spread out on the ice, even if we are going to be concentrated between Whitehall and Montague. Being able to easily ID a member as we approach will help us meet and get to know each other without the need for, "Pardon me, are you a member of Michigan-Sportsman.com?"


Whit,
I will bring 100 yellow marking flags like they use for marking under ground gas lines, it is the least I can do! 
Trouttime


----------



## Whit1

In an attempt to gather all the pertinent information about this outing I have gathered together key information that those who are attending need to know. If I'm missing anything PM me about it and I can add it.

*What*
The 1st Annual Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Outing

*When*
Saturday, February 19th

*Where*
White Lake, Whitehall and Montague, Muskegon County, MI

*Events*
Breakfast at the *Masonic Lodge* in Montague, MI beginning at 6AM
Breakfast 6:00AM
_Panckes (regular and blueberry)_
_biscuits and sausage __gravy_
_cheese potatoes_
_scrambled eggs_
_sausages_
_bacon_
_coffee (regular & decaf)_
_hot chocolate_
_orange juice_

Fishing on White Lake for steelheads and other species on White Lake between the towns of Whitehall and Montague. *Our members will be identified with yellow marker flags *such as are used to designate underground gas lines, electrical wires, etc. Each member needs to *pick up his flag *at breakfast if you're coming, We'll also have the flags available on the ice for those who are not going to breakfast. *I'll have a large, white Michigan-Sportsman.com banner *on display on the ice, barring any gale force winds.

Post fishing get together at the *Masonic Lodge* beginning at 3PM
_hot dogs_
_potato chips_
_baked beans_
_cookies (Jan's homebaked choc-chip & ranger)_
_coffee (regular & decaf)_
_hot chocolate_
_soft drinks_

We have the lodge for the entire day if anyone wants to drop in for a bit of warmth

Friday night there will be a gathering at *Pinheads,* a local watering hole in Whitehall beginning at 6PM

*Directions:*
*Whitehall and Montague*: Use a map or an online map search, they're easy to find.

*To Pinheads: *
Driving west on Whitehall's main drag, it will curve to the north as you see Pinheads to the south. You cannot take the road that you are on directly to the restaurant, you have to follow the road as it curves north, go one block then turn west and follow the road around to the restaurant. It will be obvious when you get there

*To The Masonic Lodge in Montague*
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85337&page=7&pp=15

I'll take a stab at directions to the Montague Masonic Lodge. Let us start at the White River bridge at mouth of the White River. Driving into city Montague there is one stoplight. Proceed West through the stoplight up the steep hill which is Dowling Street. Follow Dowling Street West (about a mile) through Montague to city limit at corner of Dowling Street and Whitbeck Road. The Masonic Lodge is on the SW corner. I will have a sign out on the corner.

Note: Dowling Street is a local 25 mph speed trap for unsuspecting tourist!

GPS reading off my topo map.
043-25.1273N , 086-22.5682W 

*Hotel Info*
The Super 8 is the best choice so far and I can bet there will be a block of 5+ rooms from our group for reduced rate.

SUPER 8 MOTEL - WHITEHALL
3080 Colby Rd, Whitehall, MI 49461, US
Phone: 231-894-4848 * Fax: 231-893-1705
Block of 5 rooms, $36.35+tax = $40.35

http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=03594&brandInfo=SE

Just a reminder for the Super 8 residents to keep that M-S list at the front desk current. This is to help us maintain contact much as possible.


*Bait and Tackle*
For White Lake bait shops there are two main choices.
Armstrong's Bait is adjacent to the parking area of Whitehall's Goodrich Park. This is handy as from the vehicles it is about the same distance walk to the bait shop as it is to your fishing holes. In Montague there is Johnson's Great Outdoors on the business 31 through town about three blocks from White River bridge.

*Directions to the fishing area.*

Whitehall side: From the South, Goodrich Park is stright over the hill from the main Colby Street in Whitehall. As you break on a right turn to get down to the river flats get into the left turn lane (at NAPA Auto) and take Lake Street half block to park on right. This is simple to see when you get there. From the Montague side the NAPA corner is the first street to right after crossing the bridge to Whitehall side.

*Name Tags*
Be sure to give us (via PM is okay) your first name so we can put it on a name tag along with your member name

*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest* (alphabetical order)
#1Duck/Jay (breakfast)
2PawsRiver/Mark (breakfast, Pinheads)
Adjusted/Mark (breakfast, Pinheads)
Amos/Kevin (breakfast, Pinheads)
Bigfly29/Steve (breakfast)
Bluedevil (breakfast)
Bluegill Bob/Bob (breakfast)
Butch/Matt (Pinheads)
Catfishhoge/Rick (breakfast, Pinheads)
C-Rod (2 for breakfast, Pinheads)
Dinoday/Dean (breakfast)
Duckman1/Scott (breakfast)
Fishdog/Dave (breakfast, Pinheads)
Flydunker
Flyfisher (breakfast)
Flyguy
Gilly
Hamilton Reef/Tom (breakfast)
Hunter333 /Kurt (breakfast, Pinheads)
Huntingfool43...definite maybe!!
Hypox?
J-Rod +Brother (2 for breakfast)
Karl.dykema (breakfast)
Matt Schalk/Matt
Mitch/Mitch
Multibeard/Tom (breakfast, Pinheads)
Plugger
Polarbear/Darrin
Quest32/John (breakfast, Pinheads)
Ralph Smith/Ralph (2 for breakfast, Pinheads)
Sailor/Dick (breakfast)
Schaaed1/Ed (breakfast)
Severus/Ken (breakfast only)
Sixshooter/Jim + Beverly (breakfast, Pinheads)
Skamaniac/Mike (breakfast)
Spanky/Dan (breakfast, Pinheads)
Splitshot/Ray (breakfast)
Steelhead/Troy (breakfast, Pinheads)
Steinfishski?Tim (breakast)
Steve Arend/Steve (breakfast, Pinheads)
Steve/Steve (breakfast)
Toto/Bill (breakfast)
Trouttime/Sean (breakfast)
Vmaxbel (breakfast)
WDGibby/Wayne (breakfast and just stopping by to say "Hello")
Whit/Milt (breakfast)


----------



## Whit1

Thanks for the offer of the flags Trouttime/Sean!

By the way, you wouldn't, by any chance of my imagination be Irish would you?..........:lol:


----------



## Hunter333

Whit, I saw a TON of them sticking in the ground down the road from my house.... They look free so I will grab them  and bring them to the outing!!


----------



## Whit1

Kurt and Others,
We are all set with flags. Trouttime/Sean is bringing about 100 of them.


----------



## trouttime

Whit1 said:


> Thanks for the offer of the flags Trouttime/Sean!
> 
> By the way, you wouldn't, by any chance of my imagination be Irish would you?..........:lol:


Whit,
Its my pleasure and YES just a smidge, but you could never tell by looking at me  :lol:


----------



## Hunter333

Whit, I was TRYING to make a funny! :lol: Ya know, running around picking up all of the flags that mark a power or gas line....stealing them.... get it????? :lol:


----------



## Whit1

Hunter333 said:


> Whit, I was TRYING to make a funny! :lol: Ya know, running around picking up all of the flags that mark a power or gas line....stealing them.... get it????? :lol:


I get it now!! With all the guys so willing to help out on every aspect of this event I just thought you were serious.

On another note, conerning your use of the word "stealing", the preferred term is "borrowing". Or, considering the nature of this outing, did you mean "steeling"?.........:lol:


----------



## Hunter333

Maybe I should have used liberating, relocating, moving.....:lol:


----------



## toto

Yes whit is Irish I'm sure of it, as I said before he is my lucky charm, I catch fish everytime I take him fishing. I quess he's the worldest tallest Leprechaun. I am really looking for ward to this outing, it looks to be huge :yikes: It'll be great to meet some of you, and finally put a face to the name.


----------



## Whit1

toto said:


> Yes whit is Irish I'm sure of it, as I said before he is my lucky charm, I catch fish everytime I take him fishing. I quess he's the worldest tallest Leprechaun. I am really looking for ward to this outing, it looks to be huge :yikes: It'll be great to meet some of you, and finally put a face to the name.


Is THAT why my wife says, "Oh Whit"????????:lol:


----------



## Butch

As I mentioned to some of you already, it's very doubtful whether I can make the Saturday festivities, but I just checked this thread anyway and see that there's a gathering on Friday evening. Count me in for that.

Butch


----------



## Hunter333

Gotcha included for the fun Friday night Butch! Sorry that you will miss out on the antics Saturday though.....


----------



## schaaed1

Whit 1 - 

Sent you a pm on my plans.

I'll also have to see if I can't get WDGibby to stay and fish .... insead of just eating!!

Ed


----------



## Whit1

Ed,
You are on the list. If you've never been to an outing before, you'll find an interesting group of......well........I'll just call them characters and, by the way, some of the best fishermen you'll encounter.


----------



## toto

Characters is right, starting with the chief :lol: if you've never fished with milt (Whit) you haven't lived. Believe me, something weird will happen with him around, it always does. But we may be in luck if someone remembers the muffins, but I think we should have a 6" ice limit before we start feeding whit the muffins, gotta make sure the ice is thick enough to stand up to the extra weight. :tdo12:


----------



## Whit1

trouttime said:


> Whit,
> Should I write MS-Sports or something on the flags so there is NO question?
> Trouttime


MS Sports would be great!


----------



## Hamilton Reef

As a bonus to our M-S outing activities there will be a kids fishing contest open from daylight to the weigh-in between 1-2PM at the White Lake Eagles. This is sponsored by the WLASA. It is free to enter, but youngsters do need to register. I will have signup forms available at breakfast.

There will be three age groups: 3-7, 8-12, and 13-15

NOTE: EVERY ENTRANT PRESENT AT WEIGH-IN WINS SOMETHING!

Prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd heaviest panfish in each category.
Prize for heaviest non-panfish of the contest.

Weigh-in: 1-2PM at White Lake Eagles, 1204 S. Lake Street. This is just down the street from where the M-S outing will be fishing.

Let this be a way to help the M-S kids have fun while the big guys stand around waiting for a slammer to spring loose.


----------



## Steve

Awesome. My youngest boy will be even more fired up to go!


----------



## schaaed1

I'll be there for the post fishing festivities as well.

Ed


----------



## Spanky

I am hooking an air horn to my slammers! Don't want to scare anyone with percussion caps! :lol:


----------



## stinger63

Realy dont know if I going to be able to make it on this outing yet.Alots going depend on vehichle and the weather.If anyone can help me out someway in being able to get there I would be so ever greatfull.I realy would like to make it to this outing.Im just planning on being there for the saturday festivities only.
Aaron


----------



## DryFly

Whit,

Please add me to the list and include me for breakfast.
I will also be happy to make a donation to the cause. 

I have booked a room at the Super 8.
I wanted one with a lake view in case it was extremely cold so I could sit by the TV and watch you fools freeze your butts but it did not work out.

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, STEVE HAS REQUESTED THAT I BRING SOME BLACK "MICHIGAN - SPORTSMAN" KNIT HATS. IF YOU WANT TO PURCHASE ONE THEY ARE $15. 
THEY ARE VERY NICE LOOKING AND SUPPORT THIS WEB SITE.
MY WIFE KAREN IS THE ONE WHO DOES THE EMBROIDERY AND SUPPLIES THEM TO THE WEB SITE. 

I PLAN TO BRING A DOZEN. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IN ADVANCE IF YOU WANT ONE SO I WILL BE SURE TO HAVE ENOUGH.

I WILL NEED TO KNOW IN ADVANCE IF FOR AN ADDITIONAL $4 YOU WANT YOUR "WEB" NAME EMBROIDERED ON THE BACK. 

THESE HATS CAN BE SEEN IN AN AD ON THE WEB SITE.

See ya all there.
Dave 
SIDE NOTE.. THOSE WEARING THESE HATS CATCH MORE FISH!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Dave, I need another one of them-there hats.

I am going to hold you to the "catch-more-fish" warranty as well


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Dave, put me down for a hat with the Web Name on the back....thanks.

Mark


----------



## Hamilton Reef

The way this M-S outing has snowballed I will be busy helping at the lodge and the errand running duties. Therefore, I could sell both of my personal slammers. They are new and have never been used yet. I can get another pair later after this outing. PM me if interested.


----------



## Whit1

Dave/Dryfly,
I heard a rumor yesterday that might be coming to the outing. That's great!

I'll keep track of who is ordering hats on the information post on this outing. I'll put the hat orders in bold font so you can read them more easily. If Karen would read them I wouldn't have to do that, but with guys our age I feel the need to "highlight" the information.....:lol:

Amos/Kevin,
Did you want your name on your hat? I think you'd better. You ain't gettin' any younger and the mind/memory does go!!!.....:lol:


----------



## Whit1

*The Latest Update 2-3-05* 







*1st Annual Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades Outing* 



In an attempt to gather all the pertinent information about this outing I have gathered together key information that those who are attending need to know. If I'm missing anything PM me about it and I can add it.

*What*
The 1st Annual Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Outing

*When*
Saturday, February 19th

*Where*
White Lake, Whitehall and Montague, Muskegon County, MI

*Events*
Breakfast at the *Masonic Lodge* in Montague, MI beginning at 6AM
Breakfast 6:00AM
_Panckes (regular and blueberry)_
_biscuits and sausage __gravy_
_cheese potatoes_
_scrambled eggs_
_sausages_
_bacon_
_coffee (regular & decaf)_
_hot chocolate_
_orange juice_

Fishing on White Lake for steelheads and other species on White Lake between the towns of Whitehall and Montague. *Our members will be identified with yellow marker flags *such as are used to designate underground gas lines, electrical wires, etc. Each member needs to *pick up his flag *at breakfast if you're coming, We'll also have the flags available on the ice for those who are not going to breakfast. *I'll have a large, white Michigan-Sportsman.com banner *on display on the ice, barring any gale force winds.

Post fishing get together at the *Masonic Lodge* beginning at 3PM
_hot dogs_
_potato chips_
_baked beans_
_cookies (Jan's homebaked choc-chip & ranger)_
_coffee (regular & decaf)_
_hot chocolate_
_soft drinks_

We have the lodge for the entire day if anyone wants to drop in for a bit of warmth

Friday night there will be a gathering at *Pinheads,* a local watering hole in Whitehall beginning at 6PM

*Directions:*
*Whitehall and Montague*: Use a map or an online map search, they're easy to find.

*To Pinheads: *
Driving west on Whitehall's main drag, it will curve to the north as you see Pinheads to the south. You cannot take the road that you are on directly to the restaurant, you have to follow the road as it curves north, go one block then turn west and follow the road around to the restaurant. It will be obvious when you get there

*To The Masonic Lodge in Montague*
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85337&page=7&pp=15

I'll take a stab at directions to the Montague Masonic Lodge. Let us start at the White River bridge at mouth of the White River. Driving into city Montague there is one stoplight. Proceed West through the stoplight up the steep hill which is Dowling Street. Follow Dowling Street West (about a mile) through Montague to city limit at corner of Dowling Street and Whitbeck Road. The Masonic Lodge is on the SW corner. I will have a sign out on the corner.

Note: Dowling Street is a local 25 mph speed trap for unsuspecting tourist!

GPS reading off my topo map.
043-25.1273N , 086-22.5682W 

*Hotel Info*
The Super 8 is the best choice so far and I can bet there will be a block of 5+ rooms from our group for reduced rate.

SUPER 8 MOTEL - WHITEHALL
3080 Colby Rd, Whitehall, MI 49461, US
Phone: 231-894-4848 * Fax: 231-893-1705
Block of 5 rooms, $36.35+tax = $40.35

http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=03594&brandInfo=SE

Just a reminder for the Super 8 residents to keep that M-S list at the front desk current. This is to help us maintain contact much as possible.


*Bait and Tackle*
For White Lake bait shops there are two main choices.
Armstrong's Bait is adjacent to the parking area of Whitehall's Goodrich Park. This is handy as from the vehicles it is about the same distance walk to the bait shop as it is to your fishing holes. In Montague there is Johnson's Great Outdoors on the business 31 through town about three blocks from White River bridge.

*Directions to the fishing area.*

Whitehall side: From the South, Goodrich Park is stright over the hill from the main Colby Street in Whitehall. As you break on a right turn to get down to the river flats get into the left turn lane (at NAPA Auto) and take Lake Street half block to park on right. This is simple to see when you get there. From the Montague side the NAPA corner is the first street to right after crossing the bridge to Whitehall side.

*Name Tags*
Be sure to give us (via PM is okay) your first name so we can put it on a name tag along with your member name

*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest* (alphabetical order)
#1Duck/Jay (breakfast, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
2PawsRiver/Mark (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
Adjusted/Mark (breakfast, Pinheads, PM)
Amos/Kevin (breakfast, Pinheads, *Hat + Name*)
Bigfly29/Steve (breakfast)
Bluedevil (breakfast, 3PM)
Bluegill Bob/Bob (breakfast, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
Butch/Matt (Pinheads)
Catfishhoge/Rick (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
C-Rod (*2* for breakfast, Pinheads)
Danno9/George and Dan (*2 for *breakfast, 3PM)
Dinoday/Dean (breakfast)
Duckman1/Scott (breakfast, 3PM)
Dryfly (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Fishdog/Dave (breakfast, Pinheads)
Hamilton Reef/Tom (breakfast, 3PM)
Hunter333 /Kurt (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM inlcudes Kate)
J-Rod +Brother (*2* for breakfast)
Karl.dykema (breakfast)
Matt Schalk/Matt
Mitch/Mitch
Multibeard/Tom (breakfast, Pinheads)
Polarbear/Darrin
Quest32/John (breakfast, Pinheads)
Ralph Smith/Ralph (*2* for breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Rat City Hooker (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Sailor/Dick (breakfast, 3PM)
Schaaed1/Ed (breakfast, 3PM)
Severus/Ken (breakfast, 3PM)
Sixshooter/Jim +* Beverly* (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Skamaniac/Mike (breakfast)
Spanky/Dan (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Splitshot/Ray (breakfast)
Steelhead/Troy (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Steinfishski?Tim (breakast, 3PM, *Hat + name*)
Steve Arend/Steve (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Steve/Steve (breakfast)
Toto/Bill (breakfast, 3PM)
Trouttime/Sean (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Vmaxbel (breakfast)
WDGibby/Wayne (breakfast and just stopping by to say "Hello")
Whit/Milt (breakfast, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
__________________


----------



## bigfly29

What kind of baits have been takeing the most fish this year. All I have are some smelly fish eggs that I peir fish with .


----------



## uniborn

Bigfly, fresh fresh spawn is where it is at right now. Fished all week with some older stuff with no results. I was given some fresh spawn from a fish on Thursday as I was leaving . I come back yesterday with some fresh bags tied up and before I got my 2nd line in it was "Fish on !!!" I ended with a nice hen and a nice male yesterday, both fresh run beautiful fishies. Hottest bite seems to be right right at first light and than between 11 and noon and also right at sunset. Good luck you guys.
Troy


----------



## dinoday

I hope this weather turns cold again or we'll be castin' and not slammin'  Either way I'll be fishing somewhere


----------



## bigfly29

UNIBORN, Thanks for the info and it is nice to now that your HOOKING UP WITH SOME NICE FISH. MY eggs are from a king that I caught on 9-o4-04 its uncured skains. Should I put it in A bag or magic-string it on. OR get some trout eggs from my brother that are 4 weeks old, if he will come off of them...


----------



## Whit1

*Today's (2-5-05 Total for Breakfast and the 3PM lunch....Oh yes and Pinheads!*

So far there are 44 people coming to the breakfast and 22 coming to the lunch at 3PM, and let's not forget Pinheads on Friday evening where 20 stalwarts will be holding down the fort....errr!.........alleys.

Be sure to let me know if you want your name added or deleted for any of these activities.


----------



## bluedevil

You can put me down for lunch Whit.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## catfishhoge

Milt,

You already have me down for Pinheads and Breakfast, please add me to the lunch group also.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## DryFly

Whit,

Count me for lunch.


----------



## Whit1

Tom/HR and I talked on the phone today. He said the ice is still good, although it has moved out from where guys usually fish. He will keep us posted as to conditions. He's checking them every day.

No matter what, I'll bring my waders; it's always smart to have a Plan B.


----------



## schaaed1

bigfly29 said:


> Is the ice still safe.Any one hooking fish or bring my waders and 9ft rod.:tdo12:


Drove over there today. I personally would not go onto the ice near the river mouth. There was one soul that had 'Slammer' style rigs out. I would suspect he was a local. He was within 10'-15' of open water!!! There is a pretty good channel opened up in the lake from the warm temps and river current. There were also 2 guys fishing from shore next to the bridge. I think you could launch a small boat at the launch across from Goodrich Park and fish open water.

It is a big lake, and there is plenty of good ice once you are away from the river mouth. Walked out by the 'Narrows' and there was 6+ inches. The closest perm shanty to the river mouth is right near the green channel marker. There are MANY perm shanties out west of the narrows. WDGibby was out by the west end of the lake and I think he said there was about 8" where he was.

We have a week to go so things could change by then. But by all means be extremely cautious if you end up fishing up by the river mouth.

Ed


----------



## schaaed1

Whit1 said:


> No matter what, I'll bring my waders; it's always smart to have a Plan B.


We could always set up slammers on the pedestrian bridge ... wouldn't that be a sight!!

Ed


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Bigfly29, The previous post of White Lake ice conditions is accurate. I was also up to Hesperia Dam yesterday. Somebody (boot prints) was there shortly before me, and left with small blood spots trailing up to parking area. Hmmm. The river was little high, but fishable. There is still shelf ice behind my house and two guys fishing yesterday were not successful.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Well, I won't be able to make for fri. night now, and had a room for the weekend reserved at super 8. I just called and cancelled it for the weekend, if anyone was looking for one, its available. I plan on still making a banzi run for the whole day sat. including breakfast and lunch. Hopefully that don't fall through :sad: Wish I could have been there for weekend, but maybe next year. Hope the ice gets harder by then, or will be bring long rod also, just need an idea where to cast? Is the ice out at pier head? Thanks.......Ralph


----------



## adjusted3

Whit, Scracth Thefishdog from the event, he ended up with honey do's!! so, there is an extra bed at the super 8 on friday night only for the first person that sends me a PM. See everyone up there Fri and Sat.

Mark
Fishdog Compny


----------



## DryFly

Everyone should know that the first part of the week (Feb. 14 ) is for the honey do and the end of the week (Feb 18 & 19) is for the honey DOES! :evil: 

After all isn't a couple of days fishing with the boys worth more than going without sex for the next week?


----------



## Hunter333

Without it for a WHOLE week to go fishing with the boys???! Not a chance!!! Dave, glad to hear that you will be at Pinheads Friday! I will let my mom and dad know, maybe they will stop by. 6 days and counting!!


----------



## Steve

How the ice conditions as of today?


----------



## Hamilton Reef

White Lake ice report 2/12/05.
There is open water in the exact spot where most of the slammer fishing normally takes place. There are boats fishing and the launch at Covell Park is open with fishing activity in the river between the fishing bridge and lake. However, most of the other lakes also have open water or poor ice at the river mouths. So we are not alone. There is good ice just down the lake.

You can still fish steelhead with spawn using slammers at the narrows, but I would consider fishing with the kids to help them with their contest weigh-in between 1-2PM. Don't be afraid to use minnows on a slammer. Today there was a northern pike (20 lb, 14 oz) and a walleye (12 lb, 12 oz) taken on White Lake.


----------



## adjusted3

Dryfly, your not on the road 10 days at a time!! 

I get home on Wed, Friday I go north for 2 days for this!

Then back on the road Monday, Valentines Day? What is that? Looking forward to see how a slammer works, I only have a few days off! My Idea of a Slammer is............

Mark
The FishDog Company


----------



## Steve

Well Tom, you'll have to fill us in on where to get the kids their fish as at least my youngest boy will be fishing on Saturday.


----------



## Whit1

DryFly said:


> After all isn't a couple of days fishing with the boys worth more than going without sex for the next week?


Sex?


----------



## trouttime

Whit1 said:


> Sex?


 :lol: :lol: Yea, you might have to remind some of us married guys what that is :yikes: :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Steve,
I'll have a stack of kid's contest entry forms on the sign-in table at breakfast. Contest is free. You can fish within sight of the White Lake Eagles, easy drive three blocks from our area fishing. Remember also that all kids entered will receive a prize of some sort. Nice bonus to M-S outing.


----------



## WDGibby

Steve, I have been getting gills and sunfish off of the Lions Den. Easy to find, down a little further than the Eagles. Took the six and ten year old grandkids yesterday. Not sure who had the most fun. Fish a plenty. 7 to 8 inches of ice. 5 FOW.

Gibby


----------



## DryFly

I agree with Trouttime, tell us maried guys about what sex is.  

I have been told that in the military they gave guys "salt peter" to deminish their sex drive. 
They also have discovered a similar food to lower a woman's sex drive. It is called " HER WEDDING CAKE". :lol: :lol: 

Adjusted3 you say ....
"Valentines Day? What is that? Looking forward to see how a slammer works, I only have a few days off! My Idea of a Slammer is............"

Hmmmm Slammer on Valentines day?? Never tried that one. :yikes: Does it hurt?


----------



## Hunter333

Back to the initial topic of this thread....  I am really looking forward to this: meeting all at Pinheads, breakfast, fishing, lunch, and all of the stuff inbetween! Fish or no fish, this will be an outing to remember!! 5 days and counting.....


----------



## Bluegill Bob

Matt or anyone with some experience with Slammers.

How about posting a little Slammer fishing for Steelhead through the ice 101 for us that have purchased our new Slammers and dont have a clue what to do with them. For instance, line weight; use a heavy main line with a light leader? Hook type & set up, bait and so on.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

I will leave this instruction to Matt, but there will be a slammer display set up at the lodge complete with a large steelhead.


----------



## Bluegill Bob

I drove over to White lake this afternoon. All I saw at Goodrich Park was a lot of swans swimming. There were several shanties out from the Lyons den and about 8 pick-ups in the parking area. I talked to one fisherman coming off the lake and he said they were doing fairly well on bluegills and perch, and he had saw about 3 pike go through his hole. I drove out to the pier on the Whitehall side and nobody was fishing. There were 3 fishermen on the Montague side and you could see one of them had a Steelhead on a rope hanging down from the pier. You will need a long net to land a fish on the pier. 
The water at the dam on the secret river near my house is down where it has about 3 over the bottom step to the observation deck below the dam and the water is quite clear. Most all of the shelf ice is gone.


----------



## Whit1

What a group of guys call this site "home". Look at the above posts. Questions were asked and members pitched in with photos, current conditions in a variety of areas and even a short social history lesson from Dryfly's "sordid" youth and his iceboating escapades!!!.......:lol:


----------



## DryFly

You got that right!!! :lol: 

Last time I was on the ice boat was a few years ago when I was 55 years old. 

Put my 55 year old butt in the ice boat and go 50 mph over the ice, thread through shanties, go over a crack in the ice where the other side is 8" lower than the side you are coming from and is covered with 6" of water :yikes: :yikes: . When the wake settled, I realized I was still on solid ice.

For sure I thought I hit open water  

I thought I was and acted like I was young. 
Still am at 60 and would love to take the boat out again on White Lake, but sold it last week due to lack of time. I still have buddies on the lake who will allow me to take theirs for a ride.


----------



## Steve

So what's the verdict? With the cold weather upon us, will we have ice?


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Dryfly,
If you are still interested in iceboating, they operate of the Bluff Road area at private residence. My neighbor and that group compete in the DN Class National and Bi-annual International races. I can give you contacts. They are a casual natured bunch and will welcome you in for old time bs, but don't let that fool you. They are retirees hunt/fishers, aerospace engineers, and even multimillionaires, but they all hand-build their own boats.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Yes Steve, we will have ice and there will be some fishing available or everyone.


----------



## Spanky

Holy cow, those pics looked like the boat ramp! I may be able to get the ole garbage scowl out to the steely spot! To heck with ice fishin, if I could cast a bag, I can get me a trout. How deep is that launch!, Will it be possible to launch a rig there and fish spawn anchored in the lake, or should I quit dreaming!

I need 3 1/2 ft of water lo lauch her 5 ft to retrieve her :yikes: unless the bilge pump keeps workin! :lol:


----------



## Matt Schalk

Looks like it may be the Narrows then??

Thanks fior the pics catfishhoge. Hard to see but could you tell how much ice was RIGHT in front of Goodrich Park to Armstrong's and around the marinas there??

Anyone heard or checked out the conditions at Pentwater?? I plan on rolling into West Michigan sometime on Friday and may take a cruise north and check out Pentwater Lake and the flats. I don't have a phone line to hook up the laptop where I stay in Muskegon, so might not be able to get a last minute report out unless I stop over a buddy's.

For those of you heading down 96 past Lansing on your way to this outing, you may want to swing into Grand River Bait & Tackle (corner of Cedar and Grand River Ave.) - only place I know of that has DYED waxworms (orange, pink, chartreuse, and lime green).


----------



## Whit1

This is going to be a blast! The ice will be there, maybe not in the Class A, Numero Uno, Primera spot, but the ice will be there allowing us to fish somewhat together.

On another note, there will most probably be several reports with photos posted by us guys n' gals. I'd ask that whoever is the first one that does a post do so in a new thread. That will allow others who weren't there to take a look at the reports and pix easily.

By the way.......Bluegill Bob........I sure wish you'd stop the stuff about that
Top Secret......Eyes Only......Little Known......Secluded and Outta the Way river that ya are always mentioning in here. Shame on you!!!!...........:lol: :yikes:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Wow, thanks everyone for their scouting efforts and Rick for the pix. Now I don't know what to do. I'll probably just opt for the ice this time, as it may be my last time out this year. Will we be fishing/parking by those docks? Can we expect pike, perch, panfish, steelhead, walleye in that area? Is anyone planning on picking up some minnows for pike? How deep is it in there.

Dan, I'm told that the river launch is above the foot bridge, and my boat may be to big to pass under. Karl, wanna bring yours?

I'll pull some skein out and bring my river rod and waders too, just in case. I'm also bringing a crock of chili as topping for the dogs and brats. It will be medium hot.:evil:


----------



## Hunter333

Ice ro no ice, this is going to be a hoot!! I too plan to have some chili at hand but more along the hot variety. I look forward to meeting everyone and listening to the many "stories" that will be told! I dont plan to be online tomorrow, unless I catch something during the day.... then I will need to post a pic or 2


----------



## catfishhoge

Matt, 

I didn't go out on the ice but there were a few fellas out on the other side by the marina. I believe the Goodrich park area has ample ice for all of us.
If your going to ice fish the Narrows then your better off to go park at Goodrich park. 
Tim, all the speicies you mentioned can be had from this area, might need to do a little searching for the panfish.
The launch in the pic's is open and yes Spanky, you could use it with your fine rig!

Rick


----------



## Whit1

Rick,
Can you tell us where we need to park to fish the various areas you just described?

Tim,
Concerning the chili topping your bringing you mightas well "go for the gusto" and "kick it up a notch"....or two or three!:lol:


----------



## karl.d

I would, but... It is winterized right now because we didn't have a place to keep it indoors. 

I'll get my river and pier stuff together. 




STEINFISHSKI said:


> Dan, I'm told that the river launch is above the foot bridge, and my boat may be to big to pass under. Karl, wanna bring yours?


----------



## catfishhoge

Whit, 

I would think the best parking location is at Goodrich Park. To get there you turn south off of Dowling onto Old Chanel Trail. Follow this and turn Left, down a hill, on Goodrich st. It is a dead end at the lake. 
Here is a Map Quest link, if it works!
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...home&address=&city=Montague&state=MI&zipcode=

I guess if you zoom in you can see the area!
Rick


----------



## stinger63

Trouttime your offer sounds fantastic,I have never in my life wore a pair of waders. :help: I never realy needed to though.I had no problem standing or wading in 50* water in the rivers where I fished at.Got a question for those who may fish the open water,What size line is regogmended on our spinning tackle?Im assuming 4-6lbs test.What else do I need to bring? :help: 

Im bringing 2 ice fishing rods,my ice tackle and I dont what else.I have an auger but since Im riding with someone else I dont know if I realy need to bring it.I got minnows too :lol:


----------



## dinoday

This may be falling apart for me right now.I'm not sure how the rest of the day will go,but we have an emergency in the works at my company.I'm NOT a happy sportsman right now.If I'm not going to make it I'll let you know as soon as I know.If I don't make it take LOTS of pics.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

This morning, Thursday, I sat in the truck with fishers and watched two pike caught at narrows. Park in Maple Beach Park Montague north side. The ice is 6" and better toward the lake. We can still play with the slammers, spawn for steelhead and minnows for pike and walleye, all from Maple Beach vehicles.

Inside the narrows toward river is still iffy, but improving daily with this recent colder weather. The lake is refreezing now, but the best steelhead area in front of Goodrich Park is not safe yet. At the present refreezing rate there will be fishing at Goodrich Park this weekend. The guys normally fishing in Goodrich area were out at open channel Wednesday and they are getting ready to return to Goodrich Park this weekend. They will scout the area and safety for you.

I will be at a fisheries meeting in Lansing later Thursday, but will be watching Goodrich Park Friday along with those of you arriving into town. There will be guide reports for you at Saturday breakfast. Rest assured there will be fishing opportunities for everyone.


----------



## Whit1

*The Latest Update 2-17-05* 









 *1st Annual Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades Outing* 



In an attempt to gather all the pertinent information about this outing I have gathered together key information that those who are attending need to know. If I'm missing anything PM me about it and I can add it.

*What*
The 1st Annual Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Outing

*When*
Saturday, February 19th

*Where*
White Lake, Whitehall and Montague, Muskegon County, MI

*Events*
Breakfast at the *Masonic Lodge* in Montague, MI beginning at 6AM
Breakfast 6:00AM
_Panckes (regular and blueberry)_
_biscuits and sausage __gravy_
_cheese potatoes_
_scrambled eggs_
_sausages_
_bacon_
_coffee (regular & decaf)_
_hot chocolate_
_orange juice_

Fishing on White Lake for steelheads and other species on White Lake between the towns of Whitehall and Montague. *Our members will be identified with yellow marker flags *such as are used to designate underground gas lines, electrical wires, etc. Each member needs to *pick up his flag *at breakfast if you're coming, We'll also have the flags available on the ice for those who are not going to breakfast. *I'll have a large, white Michigan-Sportsman.com banner *on display on the ice, barring any gale force winds.

Post fishing get together at the *Masonic Lodge* beginning at 3PM
_hot dogs_
_potato chips_
_baked beans_
_cookies (Jan's homebaked choc-chip & ranger)_
_coffee (regular & decaf)_
_hot chocolate_
_soft drinks_

We have the lodge for the entire day if anyone wants to drop in for a bit of warmth

Friday night there will be a gathering at *Pinheads,* a local watering hole in Whitehall beginning at 6PM

*Directions:*
*Whitehall and Montague*: Use a map or an online map search, they're easy to find.

*To Pinheads: *
Driving west on Whitehall's main drag, it will curve to the north as you see Pinheads to the south. You cannot take the road that you are on directly to the restaurant, you have to follow the road as it curves north, go one block then turn west and follow the road around to the restaurant. It will be obvious when you get there

*To The Masonic Lodge in Montague*
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85337&page=7&pp=15

I'll take a stab at directions to the Montague Masonic Lodge. Let us start at the White River bridge at mouth of the White River. Driving into city Montague there is one stoplight. Proceed West through the stoplight up the steep hill which is Dowling Street. Follow Dowling Street West (about a mile) through Montague to city limit at corner of Dowling Street and Whitbeck Road. The Masonic Lodge is on the SW corner. I will have a sign out on the corner.

Note: Dowling Street is a local 25 mph speed trap for unsuspecting tourist!

GPS reading off my topo map.
043-25.1273N , 086-22.5682W 

*Hotel Info*
The Super 8 is the best choice so far and I can bet there will be a block of 5+ rooms from our group for reduced rate.

SUPER 8 MOTEL - WHITEHALL
3080 Colby Rd, Whitehall, MI 49461, US
Phone: 231-894-4848 * Fax: 231-893-1705
Block of 5 rooms, $36.35+tax = $40.35

http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=03594&brandInfo=SE

Just a reminder for the Super 8 residents to keep that M-S list at the front desk current. This is to help us maintain contact much as possible.


*Bait and Tackle*
For White Lake bait shops there are two main choices.
Armstrong's Bait is adjacent to the parking area of Whitehall's Goodrich Park. This is handy as from the vehicles it is about the same distance walk to the bait shop as it is to your fishing holes. In Montague there is Johnson's Great Outdoors on the business 31 through town about three blocks from White River bridge.

*Directions to the fishing area.*

Whitehall side: From the South, Goodrich Park is stright over the hill from the main Colby Street in Whitehall. As you break on a right turn to get down to the river flats get into the left turn lane (at NAPA Auto) and take Lake Street half block to park on right. This is simple to see when you get there. From the Montague side the NAPA corner is the first street to right after crossing the bridge to Whitehall side.

*Name Tags*
Be sure to give us (via PM is okay) your first name so we can put it on a name tag along with your member name

*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest* (alphabetical order)
#1Duck/Jay (breakfast, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
2PawsRiver/Mark (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
Adjusted/Mark (breakfast, Pinheads, PM)
Amos/Kevin (breakfast, Pinheads, *Hat + Name*)
Bigfly29/Steve (breakfast)
Bluedevil (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Bluegill Bob/Bob (breakfast, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
Butch/Matt (Pinheads)
Catfishhoge/Rick (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
C-Rod (*2* for breakfast, Pinheads)
Dann09/George and Dan (*2 for *breakfast, 3PM)
Dinoday/Dean (breakfast)
Duckman1/Scott (breakfast, 3PM)
Dryfly (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Hamilton Reef/Tom (breakfast, 3PM)
Hunter333 /Kurt (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM inlcudes Kate)
J - Rod/Jared +Brother/Phil, Dad/Virgil (*3* for breakfast)
Karl.dykema (breakfast)
Matt Schalk/Matt
Mitch/Mitch
Multibeard/Tom (breakfast, Pinheads)
Polarbear/Darrin
Quest32a/John (breakfast, Pinheads)
Rfwood/Dick & Linda (3PM)
Ralph Smith/Ralph (*2* for breakfast, 3PM)
Rat City Hooker (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Sailor/Dick (breakfast, 3PM)
Schaaed1/Ed (breakfast, 3PM)
Severus/Ken (breakfast, 3PM)
Sixshooter/Jim +* Beverly* (*2* for breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Skamaniac/Mike (breakfast)
Spanky/Dan (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Splitshot/Ray (breakfast)
Steelhead/Troy (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Steinfishski?Tim (breakast, 3PM, *Hat + name*)
Steven Arend/Steve (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Steve/Steve (breakfast)
Stinger63/Aaron (breakfast, 3PM)
Toto/Bill (breakfast, 3PM)
Trouttime/Sean (breakfast, Pinheads, 3PM)
Vmaxbel1 (breakfast)
WDGibby/Wayne (breakfast and just stopping by to say "Hello")
Whit/Milt (breakfast, 3PM, *Hat + Name*)
__________________
Whit1


----------



## J - Rod

How late is breakfast being served until?


----------



## Steve

See you guys at PInheads tonight hopefully.


----------



## Butch

Steve-

If you're staying at the in-laws tonight and want to ride to Pinheads together tonight, let me know ASAP.

Butch


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Karl, Rick, and I will be at breakfast by 6am. See you guys there in the am.

We have decided to fish for walleye/pike off of Dowies Point in the am in case anyone wants to join us there. We'll be at the point on the north side of the "narrows". I will have a 2 man Chappell 3000 where we will be jigging from, with some tip ups nearby. Feel free to stop and say hi or drop a line as we will be not too far from the group. We'll also have the FRS set to 7 code 0 in case we want to exchange reports from different areas.


----------



## Spanky

Should be in town by 4pm, see you pinheads at pinheads! I did bring the slammers and a couple rods, don't know if I'll get out to fish or not, but I will come prepared so my wife doesn't get susspicious! :evil:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Getting ready to head out the door and fire up the old green beater and head north.......but thought I might want to actually read the directions to where I'm going.....see everybody at Pinheads. Not sure what is scarier, fishing on thin ice or rooming with an old man named "Spanky" thanfully he is just a little feller.


----------



## stinger63

I dont know about the rest of you guys that havent left yet,but Im getting excited and anxious to get over there.I`ll be leaving at about 2am tommorow.I envy those who have been able to get a head start on the rest of us.I look forward to meeting everyone.See ya at breakfeast.


----------



## Whit1

Aaron,
Don't worry tonight's festivities are merely the warm-up. The REAL party won't start until guys like us get there tomorrow morning!.......:lol: :yikes: :evil:


----------



## Bluegill Bob

I stopped at the secret dam near my home about 5pm to check the dam water temperature. I put my thermometer in the dam water and it was only 34 degrees. The temperature at the bridge was 37 degrees. The water was about 2 below the first step on the observation deck at the dam, down about 4 - 5 since Tuesday. 
See all your smiling faces at 6:00 am.


----------



## Whit1

Okay Bob, that's it! The straw that broke the camel's back has been layed! Enough of yur references to that "secret river"! I'm turnin' your butt in to that new head of all US intelligence. You know, John Negroponte! He'll fix ya!.........:lol: :yikes: :evil: 

Thanks for the continued chuckles over this matter!!!! See ya in the morning.


----------



## stinger63

Yeah but Whit its called anxiety  3 more or so more hours before takeoff.


----------

